# Ikaw yan?



## texicandan

My "crush" posted a pic on FB and I replied,  and another guy posted "ikaw yan??". What does this mean?


----------



## mataripis

Ikaw yan is "it is you". Yan is contracted form of iyan.check the meaning of iyan in Tagalog lesson.


----------



## DotterKat

texicandan said:


> My "crush" posted a pic on FB and I replied,  and another guy posted "ikaw yan??". What does this mean?



The other guy is asking "_That's you?" _and this question is apparently directed to your "crush". _I__s that really you in the picture? _is effectively what he is asking.
The question marks at the end of the original message are crucial. Without them, _ikaw 'yan_ simply means _That's you _and not _"Is that you??"_


----------

